# Empty unknown "notify" folders are being created upon shutdown.



## ncksta (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,

I haven't been able to track down any issues similar to this, so I hope some of you guys can help. When I shutdown my computer in the evening, a folder is created on one of my external hard drives (N:\). For example, last night the folder "notify1636799688" was created with a timestamp of when I shutdown my computer. The folder has read-only set to true and the owner is "Administrators". The folder is not always created when I shutdown so I can't reproduce it at will, but it usually happens every night. Sometimes I've seen it like "notify-1636799688" (with a hyphen) but the numbers always change. I have six drives hooked up:

C:\ -> Internal SSD w/ Windows 8.1 installed to it.
D:\ -> Internal SSD
E:\ & G:\ -> Internal HDDs
M:\ & N:\ -> External HDDs

I tried unplugging N:\ and that made the folders get created on the internal HDD G. I tried using process monitor to look for any programs making changes to that directory but it only happens when the computer is shutdown after the "Shutting down" screen comes up so I can't see what's accessing the drive. I just secure erased my SSDs and deleted and formatted new partitions on my internal HDDs and the issue persists after re-installing windows and some programs. I'm kind of paranoid about it. :huh:

Here's a list of software I have installed:

Core Temp 1.0 RC6
Corsair Utility Engine for K70 keyboard
CrashPlan Automatic Backup
DisplayFusion
Google Chrome
Microsoft Office 365 ProPlus
Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2013 with Update 4
Norton Security Suite
Open Hardware Monitor
Rainmeter
Samsung Magician
Stardock Start8
Steam
TeamViewer 11 Host
WhatPulse

Edit: I restarted my computer after I posted this and actually got another folder.


----------

